# Siberian Husky.



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've wanted one for a couple of years now, so I have been extensively reading about them. 

I plan on renting a house (or apartment, but preferably a house) next year when I go to college, but I am going to make sure that the place either has a fenced in back yard or that I can take the dog on walks every day.

As I will be going to school/working/volunteering, I won't be home every minute of every day, but if that was a huge concern no one would own dogs. I don't think anyone has every single minute of their lives to spend with their dogs.

Anyway, I want to be able to take the dog to a dog park to socialize them and just have a dog that will play with other dogs. I plan on signing up for obediance classes with my dog and crate training it ( but I don't want the dog to be in the crate a lot. I don't believe in crating a dog at night). I'm not overly excited about the shedding idea, but I'm not overly neat and I'm sure there are special brushes you can use to regulate shedding.

I plan on getting other dogs, probably mixes. I'm partial to white GSDs and Bullys ( I love a good pit bull XD ). I would love to adopt a mixed breed from the organization I volunteer for. That and foster a lot XD

Anyone have any concerns or ideas?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

wolfsong442 said:


> As I will be going to school/working/volunteering, I won't be home every minute of every day, but if that was a huge concern no one would own dogs. I don't think anyone has every single minute of their lives to spend with their dogs.


No, not everybody can spend every minute of the day with their dogs, but most of us don't go to school, work and volunteer all at the same time. I can't imagine you have much time for anything else other than sleeping, so I'd say wait to get a dog (of any breed) until you have more time you can spend with it. Especially not a Husky, a breed that would definately not be happy couped up in a house most of the day. You'd be in for a very bored, misbehaved and destructive dog, JMO.

You may have enough time to walk the dog once a day, but a Husky needs more than a daily walk. 

Even if you do go to training classes, if the dog is not adequately exercised and is home alone a lot, those classes may as well have not happened. Not enough physical and mental stimulation is the reason most dogs "misbehave". Their needs are just not being met, and they're bored, so they find their own ways to occupy their time.


----------



## Quill (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree whole-heartedly with BritishBandit. 

I'm in the market for a rough collie puppy. However, when I contact breeders, I ask about puppies that will be available in autumn, not now. I'm working full-time over the summer, and I know that I couldn't properly socialize and housetrain a puppy.

I know what I'm doing for the next year -- in the fall, my University classes are starting again. I'll be out of the house for four hours every day, and one of my parents will be home to let the puppy out of its crate. The rest of my day is spent with the dog. I'll be working part-time on the weekends, when my younger siblings can play with the puppy while I'm gone. This schedule will continue over the winter.

I don't volunteer, and I can't even imagine having your schedule! When do you expect you'll have the time to housetrain and socialize your puppy, and attend obedience classes?

Personally, I'd wait until you can foresee a big break in your tight schedule.  I hear puppies compared to babies a lot -- they're going to eat up all your time, and get on your very last nerve. Adding that to a hectic lifestyle would drive you bonkers!

(But I love huskies, and I hope you find the time to own one, whether it's next year or in the next decade. They're so beautiful!)


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I plan on renting a house (or apartment, but preferably a house) next year when I go to college, but I am going to make sure that the place either has a fenced in back yard or that I can take the dog on walks every day.


The 'or' in this sentence kind of jumped out at me. There are certain breeds of dog that will put up with a 'no-walk' day if they are allowed a good romp or game in the backyard as a substitute. The Siberian Husky isn't one of them. I'm sure RBark will drop by and give you an idea of how much exercise he gives his two Sibes, so I'm not going to get ahead of him, but it is something like MILES of walking, daily.



> As I will be going to school/working/volunteering, I won't be home every minute of every day, but if that was a huge concern no one would own dogs. I don't think anyone has every single minute of their lives to spend with their dogs.


No, they don't, but you sound like you're going to be really busy. I think most people who own dogs (happy, well-stimulated, well-behaved dogs) don't spend every single minute of their lives with their dogs, but they do spend at least the majority of their day with their dogs, even if they aren't at home, OR have someone there at home to be with the dogs (a roommate, a spouse, etc). 

I think you should at least have a rough idea of how much time you're going to be spending out of the house each day. Is the dog going to be crated for up to three hours at a time, or up to six hours at a time? Things like this make a lot of difference. Plus, the Siberian Husky is a breed that requires a particularly large amount of attention to be satisfied.

Were you thinking about getting a puppy? It really sounds like an adult rescue might be better for your lifestyle. Plus, you'd be saving a life. 

I'm certainly NOT trying to question or sway your decision, but why did you pick out the Siberian Husky in particular? As I said, not questioning the validity of your choice - I adore Sibes and would love to keep one if circumstances ever allowed for it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I plan on renting a house (or apartment, but preferably a house) next year when I go to college, but I am going to make sure that the place either has a fenced in back yard or that I can take the dog on walks every day.


The two "or's" are concerning. The dog needs walks every day whether you have a backyard or not. My two currently go on two five mile runs in the morning and night for 10 miles of running a day. And that's with me having two dogs that play all the time in my backyard.



> As I will be going to school/working/volunteering, I won't be home every minute of every day, but if that was a huge concern no one would own dogs. I don't think anyone has every single minute of their lives to spend with their dogs.


I certainly don't spend every minute with them, but the Husky is a extreme pack animal. They will not be happy with you gone. I personally think the 8 hours I am gone every day is just enough. And if I want to go out to do something without them I make sure to give them a lot of attention before I leave again.



> Anyway, I want to be able to take the dog to a dog park to socialize them and just have a dog that will play with other dogs. I plan on signing up for obediance classes with my dog and crate training it ( but I don't want the dog to be in the crate a lot. I don't believe in crating a dog at night). I'm not overly excited about the shedding idea, but I'm not overly neat and I'm sure there are special brushes you can use to regulate shedding.


Er well I suppose brushing does work a bit, but I get almost a full canister of hair every day during blowing coat of just one dog. Now with two, I get two canisters full. And that's with twice-daily grooming.



> I plan on getting other dogs, probably mixes. I'm partial to white GSDs and Bullys ( I love a good pit bull XD ). I would love to adopt a mixed breed from the organization I volunteer for. That and foster a lot XD
> 
> Anyone have any concerns or ideas?


Take your time, it's not a contest to hoard as many dogs as possible in as little time as possible!  Take it slow and grow a bond with each one of your dogs. Personally I would wait until after college to get a dog when you know exactly what you need to do.

If I got a dog right after I left home, I would have thought I'd have the time. Little did I know that in less than 6 months after I left home, I would end up working 100 hours a week for six years.

While nobody knows what the future holds, it is wise to wait for any big changes to happen first.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I have to agree with the concerns of everyone else I would wait till you are out of school and have a house (and if you rent some landlords can be specific about breeds they will allow).

Remember this breed is a working breed they need something to do everyday they thrive on it.Walks are not going to cut it they love to run.If they do not get the exercise and stimilaution they are going to be destructive and escape artists.(my neibors dog could run 30mph or better so if they get out they are gone..)

I always tell people when they are looking for a dog do not go for looks alone look at the breed traits get the dog matching books (they have them at library's) and match yourself with a dog on personality and lifestyle you will both be much happier


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is distressing. 

I can't imagine living without a dog. I can't live by myself, and I can't live with another person. I think I'd pull my hair out. 

I love animals and I love dogs and I just cannot imagine spending four years without that companionship, whether it be a husky or a mixed breed.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> This is distressing.
> 
> I can't imagine living without a dog. I can't live by myself, and I can't live with another person. I think I'd pull my hair out.
> 
> I love animals and I love dogs and I just cannot imagine spending four years without that companionship, whether it be a husky or a mixed breed.


Have you considered getting a cat?

I'm not being sarcastic - cats are really much more low-maintenance, grooming- and exercise-wise, and (I think) they are much more tolerant of being left alone. From what I hear, they also make relatively good companions.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Please no XD

I don't hate cats by any means, but I have a cat now and it is the most annoying creature on the face of the planet. I'm just more of a dog person. I have been around nice cats before and I love them, but I just click with dogs.

I don't plan on being gone every second of every day. I don't plan on going to school every day or volunteering every day, if that's what you're all worried about 

My first dog on my own doesn't have to be a husky, but I need to have a medium to large sized dog...

I'm not saying I CAN'T live without a dog. I can. I just would be miserable.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't take the advice the wrong way. Everyone is giving it to you pretty straight and sometimes it might read a little coarse. Sled dogs really will take it personally if you don't run them. Like mentioned above, *run*. Not those frilly little 2 mile jogs either. There are tons of dogs and breeds to consider, those of us familiar with the needs of Huskies want people to take the commitment seriously. No days off from running, hair everywhere from the closets to your plate, mine field for a yard, and so on. I myself learned the hard way when I got Sioux, being used to a 10 year old couch potato Malamute made me forget the active years...










However, if you get up everyday and shove a 1.5 hour run into your schedule, learn to accept dog hair as a food group, they can be the best guys to have around...


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> Please no XD
> 
> I don't hate cats by any means, but I have a cat now and it is the most annoying creature on the face of the planet. I'm just more of a dog person. I have been around nice cats before and I love them, but I just click with dogs.
> 
> ...


Don't worry - I'm not a cat person either. Just tossing it out there.

If I were you I would consider rescuing an older medium-sized dog...by 'older', I mean maybe 5 years old. Not a husky, either, but a more mellow breed - namely, one that won't eat your front porch if you don't provide it with an alternative means of entertainment.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I really have thought about adopting from the place I volunteer for.

I probably will get an older dog, but I don't know about five years. I want a dog who can have a full life with me.

I kind of thought that if you get an older dog, they can't bond with you as well as a younger dog. That and when I am able to take the dog to a park, I want it to play with the other dogs and not hang around me because they're too old to feel like playing.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I really have thought about adopting from the place I volunteer for.
> 
> I probably will get an older dog, but I don't know about five years. I want a dog who can have a full life with me.
> 
> I kind of thought that if you get an older dog, they can't bond with you as well as a younger dog. That and when I am able to take the dog to a park, I want it to play with the other dogs and not hang around me because they're too old to feel like playing.


I think the last part of your post might be a little questionable, but that's beside the point. If you really don't want a dog that old (which is understandable) you could always get a more adolescent one, maybe 2-3 years old? Not out of the playful, mischievous stage yet, but not needing constant attention, either.

My point is that regardless of whether you get a 6 y-o or a 2 y-o, your current lifestyle doesn't seem like it would permit you to get a puppy. Not unless your longest class/shift/volunteer period was, say, 2 or 3 hours. Puppies can't be crated for that long, and shouldn't be uncrated at all when unsupervised. So you are not likely to get that 12 week-old socialisation period either way.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I think the last part of your post might be a little questionable, but that's beside the point. If you really don't want a dog that old (which is understandable) you could always get a more adolescent one, maybe 2-3 years old? Not out of the playful, mischievous stage yet, but not needing constant attention, either.
> 
> My point is that regardless of whether you get a 6 y-o or a 2 y-o, your current lifestyle doesn't seem like it would permit you to get a puppy. Not unless your longest class/shift/volunteer period was, say, 2 or 3 hours. Puppies can't be crated for that long, and shouldn't be uncrated at all when unsupervised. So you are not likely to get that 12 week-old socialisation period either way.


How is it questionable?

12 week old socialization period? What does this mean?

I will probably get a 18 month to two year old dog. A large to medium mixed breed dog. I don't know what breeds they will be yet. I will probably just foster until I find a dog that fits my lifestyle and just stands out to me, regardless of the age. And, I said dog...not puppy. I won't get a puppy until I am sure I can handle it.

It's probably best for me to wait and see how long I'll be gone from my house before I think about getting a dog...

I just don't want people posting, screaming at me "OMG U SHOOD NEVA GET A HUSKY!!!! U R NOT RESPONSIBLE ENUF!"

And I have had people say that I should never get one because they are a lot of work. I just want to calmly tell them that I am going to get one eventually when I am ready to handle the responsibility.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I really have thought about adopting from the place I volunteer for.
> 
> I probably will get an older dog, but I don't know about five years. I want a dog who can have a full life with me.
> 
> I kind of thought that if you get an older dog, they can't bond with you as well as a younger dog. That and when I am able to take the dog to a park, I want it to play with the other dogs and not hang around me because they're too old to feel like playing.


Not quite true. There is a lady that rescues Huskies 8 years and older only. She generally has about 4-5 of them at a time, and she adopts almost every year or two when one passes away. She cries hard as anyone I've ever seen losing a dog, 12 years or 2 years. The dogs all adore her as well.



wolfsong442 said:


> How is it questionable?
> 
> 12 week old socialization period? What does this mean?
> 
> ...


In my experience (having two nordic breeds myself) having huskies has less to do with responsibility and more to do with your personality. For instance, a recent adopter returned a dog after 1 month. This person has always owned dogs, did high obedience and competitive sports with dogs. She had owned Border Collies, German Shepherds, Labradors. Very responsible and knowledgable person.

Why would this person return the dog? The reason has nothing to do with her responsibility or knowledge, and a lot more to do with that the breed does not fit her at all. Good husky owners are a strange lot and many people have a difficult time understanding Husky behavior. They are very unlike most dogs. To many, in a bad way.

Disobedience, and destruction is what they live for. If you can come home to a crater for a backyard, a couch like Harrise's, your favorite DVD collection destroyed because you accidently left the kennel slightly open and he got out, and laugh at all this and pet the dog when you get home and go, "you silly dog!" then yes, you probably have a reasonable chance of having a husky.

More often, however, people come home seeing this and beat the living shit out of the dog, surrender the dog, kennel the dog 24/7, and more. Right now, I am fostering one such husky that was beaten nearly to death multiple times for months by a owner that doesn't understand the breed. They think dogs = absolute obedience. If you want a dog to listen to you, look elsewhere for another breed.

I enjoy watching my dogs far more than I do training them. I CAN train them, it's all about motivations and consistency. But it's not too much fun training a dog that doesn't have a internal drive to want ot be trained by you. The only companionship they really want from you is pissing you off so that you can chase them, it's a game.

There's many owners here on this forum who would never get a Husky even though I know they are capable, just because of the personality of a Husky.

So it's real important that you are very sure of yourself. I know the breed is awesome looking and funny- when you don't own them. When you own them, the looks of the dog isn't as interesting anymore as their personality is.

I love both my dogs, I truly do. I will always have a couple Siberian Huskies living with me, most likely, until I'm too old to run or bike anymore. But there's a reason I will be getting a German Shepherd for my next dog.

Oh and one more story to drive the point home if you don't mind.

Last month I was at the dog park. I went there with Ollie and Kobe. I had paid slightly more attention to Ollie than Kobe because of Ollie's former dog aggression. We were there with about 10 other huskies from our rescue.

It took only seconds. Kobe and the head of our rescue's dog, Vesla Louise went over a hill. And by the time we got to the hill, they disappeared from sight.

We did not find them until 4 hours later when Animal Control e-mailed me that they found Kobe 14 miles north of the dog park (probably 18 miles of actual running). They were still chasing Vesla Louise and caught her 2 miles later.

They really are not for everyone.


----------



## brie'anna (May 7, 2008)

I wouldn't get a pit bull if this is your first time owning one... I would get a golden retriever... very loving dogs... and they get along well with other dogs... just a suggestion...


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

RBark said:


> Disobedience, and destruction is what they live for. If you can come home to a crater for a backyard, a couch like Harrise's, your favorite DVD collection destroyed because you accidently left the kennel slightly open and he got out, and laugh at all this and pet the dog when you get home and go, "you silly dog!" then yes, you probably have a reasonable chance of having a husky.
> 
> More often, however, people come home seeing this and beat the living shit out of the dog, surrender the dog, kennel the dog 24/7, and more. Right now, I am fostering one such husky that was beaten nearly to death multiple times for months by a owner that doesn't understand the breed. They think dogs = absolute obedience. If you want a dog to listen to you, look elsewhere for another breed.


I would never, ever strike a dog because they did something that was a result of MY mistakes. I would never, ever strike a dog for anything, whether they tore up my sofa or my DVD collection. I would love my dogs like my own children...hrm...probably more considering I have no desire to reproduce.

I am by no means a neat freak, my car is filled with dog hair and I don't care. I don't abuse dogs because they do something wrong and I would never adopt a dog unless I was postive that it was the dog for me.

And don't think I'm against older dogs. My own little poodle/terrier mix is twelve and she is my life. I love her to death and I would never trade her in for a younger dog.



brie'anna said:


> I wouldn't get a pit bull if this is your first time owning one... I would get a golden retriever... very loving dogs... and they get along well with other dogs... just a suggestion...


No offense, but Goldens just aren't to my taste. Beautiful dogs, just not my type XD

And your post is a little confusing to me personally. If people didn't get put bulls because they've never owned one, no one would get Bullys. How do you know if you can own a Pit Bull or not unless you own one. Someone has to own one for the first time, otherwise there would be no Pit Bull owners.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you read my story about my runaway husky in the last post I made? I edited it in but I'm not sure if its after you read it or not.

But don't misunderstand why I'm telling you all this. It is not because I think you are a poor owner or that you don't have the responsibility. Just that I want to tell you some stuff so that in the future when you feel ready to set a chunk of your life to a Husky, you are mentally prepared for it.

While I'm telling stories let me tell you one more. This one might hit closer to home, and I did not tell it at first because I did not want to put you on the defensive.

A 22 year old boy adopted a husky from us 3 years ago. He was going to college and had plenty of time. Loved the dog, adored him. We loved him as an adopter.

He surrendered the dog 2 weeks ago. Life hit like a truck. After college, he worked too many hours and was too busy. He was completely torn. The dog was 3 years old when he adfopted him.

What makes this story sadder is it is not just a case of "better to have loved and lost". The dog is now 6 1/2 years old. Older dogs don't get adopted easily at all. He will have a hard time finding a home than he did when he was 3.

The boy could not have known, he was too young. Life works funny like that, and you should have seen him the day he came in. He was like the walking dead.

Whatever you decide, we here at the forums will support you best as we can. But think real long and real hard about it. The fact you are considering everyones advice puts you leaps and bounds beyond the average owner, and I for one am impressed. So think carefully.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Yes exactly what I posted before you need to match your dog/pet to your lifestyle and personality..Alot of people don't and that is why so many pets end up in shelters/rescue


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, it looks like I won't be able to get a husky from what you all are saying. I wouldn't want to get a dog that is so high matinence and not be able to care for it properly and have to surrender the poor dog.

What about fostering? There is a couple of Siberian Husky rescues in my state. Once my life has settled down some, so you think it would be wise for me to foster for them so I can see if I do want a siberian in the future?

And what amout mixes? Would a siberian husky mix be alright, or will it retain too much of it's husky parantage to make a good pet?

And while I'm at it, what large breed or mixed breeds would work for me? I like White GSDs, Dobermans, Rotties, Pitties, Aussie Shepherds, Boxers, Great Danes, Saint Bernards, Newfoundlands, Greyhounds, and all those lovely mixes that they make. XD


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I can only speak from my single experience, but my Saint is more like furniture than dog. I have left him alone indoors for up to 10 hours with no problems. From things I've read about them they seem to be fairly calm dogs. However, he goes with the sled dogs for daily runs so I'd expect him to sleep most the day. He does need days off from running though. Unklike the others who need it every day (not to mention they are conditioned to it now), Bubba lets me know when he has no intention of walking that day. You must be ok with dripping strings of drool and bubbly foamy slime too.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't care about drool. If anything I think it's adorable. Does that make me weird?

I feel in love with a Saint Bernard over at someone's home. The dog just flopped down on top of me and if I ignored the hair that plastered my jeans afterwards, I was all, " This is EXACTLY what I want", a large dog that think it's a lap dog and will lay all over you. XD


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, that sums Bubba up pretty good. I really don't have a hair problem with him, he's a long-hair too. Just a weekly brushing with him works fine, and every four months or so he gets his feet trimmed. The hair between the toes can be a mess sometimes. He cleans up quite well.










... and I don't think you can call yourself wierd until you name the drool, and have multiple songs and jingles about it...


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Zomg, he's adorable!

I love those spots on his face.

I adore how even when Saints are puppies they look like horses XD


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Fostering Huskies before you decide to adopt is a GREAT idea. Not all Huskies are the same, I know some that are not much more than as harrise puts it, "more furniture than dog". But they are the exception.

I think a commonly recommended dog is Greyhounds. If I recall correctly, one of our members "lovemygreys" has fourteen greyhounds. The reason she stated for this being possible is that they mostly just want to stretch their body out and sprint. You'd think that a Greyhound is a high-maintenance dog like Huskies, but it's quite the contrary. They are a sprinting dog, so just a few sprints will tire them out. Huskies have endurance out the wazoo, so they go on all day.

I can't speak for most of the breeds you listed, but I'll talk about the ones I do know.

German Shepherds are intensely loyal and intelligent. They don't have the Husky's natural physical endurance, but they more than make up for it in intelligence. They need jobs, work, etc. Intelligent and working breeds are not good for most people because if they are bored, they amuse themselves (at the expense of your wallet). So when you have time to devote, they are great companions.

The same goes for Australian Shepherds. Herding breeds drive people crazy when bored.

I can't speak for the other dogs such as Pitts Rotts Dobermans etc.


----------



## Goggie (Apr 29, 2008)

It takes a lot of strength to resist getting a dog even if you have the slightest bit of a hesitance... I commend you for doing your research and stepping back to think about this. You wouldn't be doing only a disservice to yourself, but to the dog as well by getting one at a time in your life when you are a little unsure of how much time you can commit to it.

There aren't enough people in the world that would step back and look at it from another perspective besides an 'I want, I want, I want' view. That's a problem with our society that has lead to pet overpopulation getting to be like it is. It's a sad, sad fact.  

When I first started looking for my first dog, what I wanted most in the world was a Basenji. I wanted one because they were so unique, such beautiful dogs. I mean, how many people could actually say they have an African Barkless Dog? After I did my research, I got in contact with one of only like 3 breeders in the country (that I knew of). She asked me questions. The more I answered, the more I realized that I wasn't ready for this dog. This would be my first dog, I wasn't an experienced trainer and nor was I very active-- I had been injured while in the military. To top it all off, I didn't have a backyard and I lived near a busy street and a school next door. Basenji are very intelligent dogs. They thrive on competition, are very fiery dogs. They also have a bad habit of stalking children like prey if not trained well (and it was obvious, I was not in the position to train such a high strung dog). 

It's not an easy decision to make, after putting all your heart into finding this perfect breed. I've had my hand training two dogs, I have a big beautiful backyard that's all fenced in. I live away from schools, busy roads and although I still want a Basenji, I know I'm not ready to try my hand at one yet. You'll know... after refusing the temptation to get a breed that isn't right for your lifestyle, you'll know when the right time to get that dog is.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Personally speaking, my german shepherd was not a good apartment dog. I am now living in a house, and he is better, but he just dug up all the sprinklers in the backyard and dug a hole 2 feet deep by my barbeque. He was bored. he does get crated at night because again he wakes up bored, and goes and causes trouble. he has eaten my couch. He has barked at other dogs and people trying to protect me.

That being said, he has cuddled with me. He plays in the water with me. he goes for runs with me. And he worships the ground that I walk on. GSD's are great dogs, but I had never owned one before, and didnt realize what i got into at first. But now with more research here and books and trainers, I have come to have a good balance with Chance, as long as I keep him busy


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd really rather be able to rent a house anyway. It just depends on whether I can get a job that pays enough for me to afford one.

At the moment, I still live at home and I am waiting to see if I got accepted to the college I applied to. If I have been accepted, I will either take out a sizeable loan and go to move to where the college is, or I will wait here and work a bit longer to save up the money. Of course I work at a Kennel, where I only work maybe ten hours a week for only 5.85 and hour XD


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

RBark said:


> I can't speak for the other dogs such as Pitts Rotts Dobermans etc.


Well I can speak for the Rotties.  And again, not a breed that does well left alone. People dogs to the core, not to mention highly destructive as puppies (and puppyhood don't forget, seems to last much longer in the larger breeds), they also aren't happy not having a "job" to do, and most definately need to be well trained.

They are fairly inactive indoors, but that tends to only be true if they've had adequate amounts of physical and mental stimulation. 

My honest opinion, I'd not take on a working or sporting breed at this point. At least not until your schedule clears up a bit. That's not to say the breeds you love wouldn't be a good fit for you, just not at the present time.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Once my life has settled down some, so you think it would be wise for me to foster for them so I can see if I do want a siberian in the future?


Now THAT is a good idea, and I wish more people would try it! Helping with Rescue of a breed you're interested #1 Helps out dogs (obviously) and #2 it can help you decide on a breed without foricing you to me committed for the next 13 years of your life xD



> Would a siberian husky mix be alright, or will it retain too much of it's husky parantage to make a good pet?


Depends on the mix and personality of the dog xD



> I like White GSDs


Unless you go the rescue route, you must be VERY careful where you purchase from. There are several BYB GSD breeders out there that will swindle you. If you want to find breeders of whites though, I can recommend a couple for you.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm actually looking more towards the Saint Bernards as my first dog.

Can anyone fill me in on the temperments/behaviors of their own Saints?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

90% of the time mine is sleeping, and the other 10% is a mix of eating, pooping, and watching the front yard through the door. Basic obedience stuff is a *must*, as is socializing. All it takes is one well planted launch to render that whole side of your body useless for a week. They are not guard dogs but my guy is protective, especially when it's dark. I have to watch for people on their own porch in the shadows, if he sees them first it's on! Oh, and little dogs too. They seem to hate him in general, must be that Napoleon thing...


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

harrise said:


> 90% of the time mine is sleeping, and the other 10% is a mix of eating, pooping, and watching the front yard through the door. Basic obedience stuff is a *must*, as is socializing. All it takes is one well planted launch to render that whole side of your body useless for a week. They are not guard dogs but my guy is protective, especially when it's dark. I have to watch for people on their own porch in the shadows, if he sees them first it's on! Oh, and little dogs too. They seem to hate him in general, must be that Napoleon thing...


If you were to take him to a dog park, hypothetically, what would he do? Would he romp and play with the other dogs, or would he hang close to you the entire time?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> If you were to take him to a dog park, hypothetically, what would he do? Would he romp and play with the other dogs, or would he hang close to you the entire time?


Most of the Saints I've worked with have been rather mellow. They get excited and interested in new things - but I don't commonly find one that wants to romp around and wrestle with a group of dogs. I wouldn't necessarily say that he'd stay next to you the entire time, but I wouldn't expect him to go tearing around the park either.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

We go about once a month. He mostly spends the entire time pacing the perimeter and marking every vertical object there is. He never initiates play, but he is more than willing to accept an invitation. I usually take him to an adjacent 10 acre school field here and let him run some hot-laps.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> How is it questionable?


I was merely trying to point out that it's not much harder for a dog to bond with a new owner after several years. Plus, my older dog Spunky (10 in July) still bounces around play-bowing and aroo-ing when the mood strikes her.



> 12 week old socialization period? What does this mean?


Between the ages of 8 and 12 weeks old is a critical age to socialise a puppy. This is the age when the most rapid learning occurs to shape their social behaviour in the future. After this, the dog can continue to learn to accept novelty, but not with as much ease. They also undergo a 'fear imprint period' during this time whereby they figure out what is scary and what is not - any traumatic experiences that occur during this time could elicit avoidance responses in the future or cause psychological trauma.

My point was that you are most likely not going to experience this period of time with your dog-to-be anyway, so it would be in your best interests to look out for a well-balanced, well-socialised adolescent dog.




> I just don't want people posting, screaming at me "OMG U SHOOD NEVA GET A HUSKY!!!! U R NOT RESPONSIBLE ENUF!"


Of course not, and no one here is doing that. Believe me, I think I can speak for everyone else in this thread when I say that we thrive on helping new (OR old, for that matter) dog owners out and discussing dogs in general. It's when people _don't_ ask the questions they should be asking, get a dog they can't handle and then surrender it, that bugs us. Everyone loses in that case, including the dog. The fact that you haven't just upped and left saying "I DUN CARE WAT U ALL SAY I WANT A HUSKY TOO BAD", and are willing to consider the advice you've been given, is already testament to your level of responsibility and commitment to caring for your dog. 

I'm sorry if I came across as one of those people who is trying to dissuade you, saying you're not responsible enough or you can't handle the work. I had no intention at all of doing this.

About the Saint - can't speak from experience, but they really are gentle giants. As with all huge breeds you MUST get some solid obedience and a good temperament down before he is an adult. This is something you should look out for if you intend to rescue. An out-of-control Saint is much more dangerous and unwieldy than, say, an out-of-control Papillon.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I was merely trying to point out that it's not much harder for a dog to bond with a new owner after several years. Plus, my older dog Spunky (10 in July) still bounces around play-bowing and aroo-ing when the mood strikes her.



I'm afraid that If I get an older dog, even 2 to 3 years old, that they will never develop the bond with me that, say, a puppy that I have from birth or very soon afterwards.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

I understand exactly what you are going through! I thought I wanted a husky myself. I read a lot on the internet, and really thought they were the breed for us- everything I read was sunshine and roses. ( I have a 2 year old and a 6 year old, and cats, btw). I talked to one breeder and was really wanting his 4 month old husky puppy- he told me I didn't even have to have a fence, that I could walk him a few times on his leash to the end of our property (I had informed him we live on a fairly busy street) and within a few days he would know his boundaries and would stay in our yard

That last part seemed a bit fishy, so I called another lady, who is very active in Husky clubs/showing. She was very nice and helpful, but after her honest descriptions of huskies I knew this gorgeous breed was not for us. She even finished her description by "do you still think you want a husky"? and laughed.

I ended up with a Lab/Dane mix and he is perfect for us. He is a puppy, but has waaaay less energy than I had anticipated. He is always up for play, but when we are done he's ready for yet another nap. I like big dogs as well, and Bo's mix, IMO is a great one. We thought at first he might be all lab, but as he gets older, his looks and temperment lead me to believe he's Dane with a bit of lab in him. LOL.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I'm afraid that If I get an older dog, even 2 to 3 years old, that they will never develop the bond with me that, say, a puppy that I have from birth or very soon afterwards.


This is a complete fallacy - most dogs will bond with their owners regardless of their age. Some of the most loving and loyal animals I've encountered have been dogs I started working with at later ages (5+ years). You do not need to have a newborn puppy in order to create this link between the two of you.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfsong442 said:


> I'm afraid that If I get an older dog, even 2 to 3 years old, that they will never develop the bond with me that, say, a puppy that I have from birth or very soon afterwards.


I lived with my best friend for a year, shortly after I had met her. I was, at the time, afraid of dogs because of a dog bite when I was a teenager. She has a pit/shepherd mix whom she adopted at 8 weeks from the pound. Bella was about 2 years old when I first met her.

A few weeks after I met her, she bonded with me like you would not believe. She would much rather hang out with me than her "owner" and became extremely protective of me. You would have thought I was the one who was with her the whole time.

My point is, I know lots of older dogs who bonded instantly. In fact, many older dogs in shelters are so happy to have a warm loving home they bond stronger than puppies do.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I have never had a puppy of my own, always been grown rescues. Training went fairly smooth for him, with one caution. I had to increase his distance from distractions so I could get his attention before the fury kicked in (his only major issue was reactivity to leashed dogs). Being 6'2" and outweighing him helps too.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I'm afraid that If I get an older dog, even 2 to 3 years old, that they will never develop the bond with me that, say, a puppy that I have from birth or very soon afterwards.


If it's any comfort (and I hope it is), I wouldn't bother worrying about this at all. The potential for bonding with your dog should be the least of your concerns IMO.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I adopted two adult dogs who lived together previously from a shelter. One of them was a husky. I was also concerned about the bonding, especially since I have always raised my own dogs from pups and I never had bonded with adult dogs in the past. 

I can tell you at first they were depressed and very nervous about being in a new environment. Afterwards, they feel like my very own dogs just as if I had rasied them myself. It took about a month for them to fully trust me and their surroundings.

I also had a lucky bonus. Whomever had these two dogs previously has also trained them well. We went out on 50' leashes this weekend to practice recall, and what do I know... they already knew how to come and sit infront of me the first time I asked. (well, the husky did 85% of the time if he wasn't distracted by a smell)

I'm kinda glad I skipped the housetraining and chewing phase.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> If it's any comfort (and I hope it is), I wouldn't bother worrying about this at all. The potential for bonding with your dog should be the least of your concerns IMO.


It is a concern. If I'm going to get a dog, I don't want it not to love me. I had enough of going through that with my cat. I know cats and dogs are nothing alike, but I don't think I could stand loving something that will never love me back though.

It was always a small fear that the dog wouldn't love me, but I think it's been alleviated in my mind somewhat.

I'm curious though. Why do you think it should be the least of my concerns?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfsong442 said:


> It is a concern. If I'm going to get a dog, I don't want it not to love me. I had enough of going through that with my cat. I know cats and dogs are nothing alike, but I don't think I could stand loving something that will never love me back though.
> 
> It was always a small fear that the dog wouldn't love me, but I think it's been alleviated in my mind somewhat.
> 
> I'm curious though. Why do you think it should be the least of my concerns?


I have 4 cats and a puppy. Only one cat was adopted as an adult, in fact I hand raised one cat from a week and a half old. 2 are still kittens. Even as kittens they are not crazy about being attached to me. My puppy is. Don't try to compare cats to dogs, or you will go mad. It is apples and oranges. I looove cats and have had at least one since the day I was born. But after getting a dog, I know what I have been missing out on in the "companionship" department. Dogs are just prone to be like that. Instead of worrying about age affecting how it interacts, check out breed characteristics. Some breeds are Velcro dogs (dobermans) some are more aloof (as RBark said of Huskies). Those are just 2 examples, and there are tons more with variations between needy, Velcro dogs to dogs who want to be left alone. I think that affects bonding/closeness more than the age of the dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> It is a concern. If I'm going to get a dog, I don't want it not to love me. I had enough of going through that with my cat. I know cats and dogs are nothing alike, but I don't think I could stand loving something that will never love me back though.
> 
> It was always a small fear that the dog wouldn't love me, but I think it's been alleviated in my mind somewhat.
> 
> I'm curious though. Why do you think it should be the least of my concerns?


I said it should be the least of your concerns because, well, you just don't need to worry about it. When a dog is fed by you, sleeps with you, goes on walks with you, is trained by you, is cuddled by you...it's hard NOT to form a pretty strong bond between pet and owner, regardless of breed or age. I'm just saying that you shouldn't be worried about your dog not loving you at all.  Which is a good thing!

Edit: I just thought I'd mention something I've read/heard before - that Huskies can be a little 'cat-like' sometimes. I certainly don't mean catty, but they are more aloof than most breeds. They're much more likely to just turn their head when you enter the room and then go back to sleep, rather than follow you all around the house or run over wagging the minute you enter the room. I've never raised a Husky, so I don't know if this is true. But it's something you might want to look into, or something that the Husky owners here might be able to expand on a little.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks so much. This whole thread has been a very great comfort to me. You all have totally alleviated any fears that I had in adopting a dog. Now that I know which breed I want, the worst part now is being able to wait until I can get this dog. 

I've found myself looking on Petfinder, but it's horrible, because I find a dog that is perfect and yet can't adopt it because I don't have the room for it yet. I should probably focus on getting the money for college and living instead of getting a dog so that I can find the perfect one when I finally do move out.

Edit: Does anyone know where to find purebred Saint Bernards? I looked on Petfinder, but the search comes up with more mixed breeds than pure breds and you can't put in an actual age range, just baby, young, adult and senior. I know from personal experience that rescuers ( well, the one that I am involved with), have no idea what age the dogs are. I just want a 1-2 year old dog that is a purebred. I think I'm leaning more towads a neutered male as well.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Wolfsong442, where are you located? And is buying from a breeder an option at all?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> But after getting a dog, I know what I have been missing out on in the "companionship" department.


Are my cats just weird? They love being held and cuddled and snuggled...my Twinkle Star (RIP) slept on my bed with me for 15 years...most of the time she slept on my chest!

My current Siamese sleeps with me every night (usually on my hip so I can't move her ), and my moggie, Kida, is always looking for someone to pet her !


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Wolfsong442, where are you located? And is buying from a breeder an option at all?


I live in Indiana. I would buy from a breeder if they had a dog for uner a thousand dollars, but I was under the assumption that breeders sell their dogs for thousands and thousands of dollars.





Xeph said:


> Are my cats just weird? They love being held and cuddled and snuggled...my Twinkle Star (RIP) slept on my bed with me for 15 years...most of the time she slept on my chest!
> 
> My current Siamese sleeps with me every night (usually on my hip so I can't move her ), and my moggie, Kida, is always looking for someone to pet her !


My cat HATES me. He hates to be held, hate to be touched. If you go to sit down by him, he'll scratch you and then get on the floor. My cat is evil...and I don't think I've ever been around a cat that was that affectionate.

I don't hate my cat, but I find it hard to have a huge affection for something that wants nothing more than to scratch my eyeballs out. I love him, just not as much as I do my dog.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> But after getting a dog, I know what I have been missing out on in the "companionship" department.
> Are my cats just weird? They love being held and cuddled and snuggled...my Twinkle Star (RIP) slept on my bed with me for 15 years...most of the time she slept on my chest!
> 
> My current Siamese sleeps with me every night (usually on my hip so I can't move her ), and my moggie, Kida, is always looking for someone to pet her !


Me too! My cat LOVES to cuddle,and most cats I've met have been the same. I wouldn't discount cats just because of a bad experience or two.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Are my cats just weird? They love being held and cuddled and snuggled...my Twinkle Star (RIP) slept on my bed with me for 15 years...most of the time she slept on my chest!
> 
> My current Siamese sleeps with me every night (usually on my hip so I can't move her ), and my moggie, Kida, is always looking for someone to pet her !


YES, your cats are wierd, lol. Now, I have one who does want to be loved on, but usually on his own terms. I will say, when I had major surgery, he stayed in bed with me all day and night for weeks. If I got up (even to go to the bathroom) he would follow me and cry til we got back into bed, like he knew I was supposed to be resting. My one girl is not touchy-feely- she will squirm and pass gas if anyone picks her up- except my 6 year-daughter- she lets her carry her around anywhere. But the devotion and attention of Bo trumps them all.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> It is a concern. If I'm going to get a dog, I don't want it not to love me. I had enough of going through that with my cat. I know cats and dogs are nothing alike, but I don't think I could stand loving something that will never love me back though.
> 
> It was always a small fear that the dog wouldn't love me, but I think it's been alleviated in my mind somewhat.
> 
> I'm curious though. Why do you think it should be the least of my concerns?


Seriously, this is NOT a big concern. From doing husky rescue? The most bonded I ever got with a dog was a 4 year old male that came in as a semi-feral stray and ended up in rescue because the shelter rated him as unadoptable. He wasn't SCARED of people- he just didn't see any point in interacting with them, since he could get all the things he found valuable (food, things to pee on, and cats to chase) without needing them. He came down with kennel cough shortly after coming into foster which developed into pneumonia, and was getting over it at the same time I was getting back on my feet after a car wreck- initially, he was the only dog I could walk on crutches because he wasn't strong enough to pull me off my feet! 

I watched this happen time and time again. The dogs that really are bonded with their owners? Are the owners that work to train them. We got lots of older puppies surrendered (9-10 months) despite the fact that they'd lived with their owners from babyhood, because they just were out of control- the owners didn't train them at all, or used methods that don't work well with huskies. Some of the most bonded dogs we adopted out? Were older dogs- adults, whose new families could enjoy working with them to fit them seamlessly into their new homes- not spend all their time putting out one behavioral fire after another.

ETA: after reading the WHOLE thread (I missed the second page )....

I think you might do well with a husky or GSD mix, but again, I'd look for a lower key one. On the plus side for the GSD, rot, sporting breeds? You may be able to wear out the dog more easily on bad-weather days with training, which is going to be tougher with a husky. My biggest worry with the GSD would actually be finding rental housing- it cna be tough since so many places don't allow them (or bully breeds.) You *can* find it, but it often will not be anywhere NEAR the cheapest, and it's just something to keep in mind. 

You might also look at some of the smaller spitz breeds- particularly the Eurasier. Not many in rescue at all, but they're a lovely, striking dog with a laid back temperament that would fit your other requirements pretty well. They're not small- 50-80 pounds (so they're actually BIGGER than a husky, but most are a touch shorter with heavier bone, and the coat makes 'em look more massive).


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Seriously, this is NOT a big concern. From doing husky rescue? The most bonded I ever got with a dog was a 4 year old male that came in as a semi-feral stray and ended up in rescue because the shelter rated him as unadoptable. He wasn't SCARED of people- he just didn't see any point in interacting with them, since he could get all the things he found valuable (food, things to pee on, and cats to chase) without needing them. He came down with kennel cough shortly after coming into foster which developed into pneumonia, and was getting over it at the same time I was getting back on my feet after a car wreck- initially, he was the only dog I could walk on crutches because he wasn't strong enough to pull me off my feet!
> 
> I watched this happen time and time again. The dogs that really are bonded with their owners? Are the owners that work to train them. We got lots of older puppies surrendered (9-10 months) despite the fact that they'd lived with their owners from babyhood, because they just were out of control- the owners didn't train them at all, or used methods that don't work well with huskies. Some of the most bonded dogs we adopted out? Were older dogs- adults, whose new families could enjoy working with them to fit them seamlessly into their new homes- not spend all their time putting out one behavioral fire after another.
> 
> ...


I probably will get a husky mix. Those are often in the rescues that I volunteer for. There are also plenty of GSD and Husky Mixes near where I live. I am, however, thinking of getting a Saint Bernard for my first dog. They are laid back, mellow and not overly active without being totally sessile. I could give the dog 1-2 hours of exercise a day ( bike rides XD ), and take it to a dog park. 

I'm actually thinking of getting a puppy from a breeder, because if I move before college starts, I'll have a year or more to spend with the puppy before school/work/volunteering starts.

How do I find a good breeder? How do I avoid the back yard breeders?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Start by attending local dog shows. For a companion breed- and the Berners really ARE a companion breed, despite their working heritage at this point- that's the very best place to start. Go see the dogs in the ring and get to know local folks who show them. Visit the homepage for the breed club (http://www.saintbernardclub.org/) and see if you've got a local breed club as well. If you can manage it? Attend a few specialties and get to see LOTS of the dogs. Join the mailing lists for the breed, talk to people about health and what health testing should be done and just generally educate yourself- you'll learn what to look for and it becomes pretty easy from there. I've found the hardest step is usually finding the breed club and the dog shows in the first place for folks!  

I actually wouldn't recommend buying a pup this summer. Spend this year looking and look next spring. That gives you time to really get to know people (and people to get to know you and that you are serious- a lot of good folks are going to have reservations about you because of your age and unsettled situation- I would frankly be surprised if you found many reputable breeders willing to sell you a pup right now, but even with your age and situation, you will be able to find a breeder if you're willing to put in the time and energy into proving that you're dedicated, responsible, and this isn't a whim). Foster for breed rescue in the mean time and see if this really is the breed you want to live with without making the commitment of 10 years. (See how much the vet and EVERYTHING bills are for a giant breed- that's a BIG issue.) Meet similar breeds and get a feel for the subtle differences (the two I would say to also look at? Bernese Mountain Dog adn Greater Swiss Mountain Dog- different heritage, similar overall 'look', but a little more energetic- the BMD is the only giant breed I would like to own someday. (Okay, one of three, because I'd also like a Leonberger and a borzoi but that's not really a giant breed, just ridiculously tall).


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Start by attending local dog shows. For a companion breed- and the Berners really ARE a companion breed, despite their working heritage at this point- that's the very best place to start. Go see the dogs in the ring and get to know local folks who show them. Visit the homepage for the breed club (http://www.saintbernardclub.org/) and see if you've got a local breed club as well. If you can manage it? Attend a few specialties and get to see LOTS of the dogs. Join the mailing lists for the breed, talk to people about health and what health testing should be done and just generally educate yourself- you'll learn what to look for and it becomes pretty easy from there. I've found the hardest step is usually finding the breed club and the dog shows in the first place for folks!
> 
> I actually wouldn't recommend buying a pup this summer. Spend this year looking and look next spring. That gives you time to really get to know people (and people to get to know you and that you are serious- a lot of good folks are going to have reservations about you because of your age and unsettled situation- I would frankly be surprised if you found many reputable breeders willing to sell you a pup right now, but even with your age and situation, you will be able to find a breeder if you're willing to put in the time and energy into proving that you're dedicated, responsible, and this isn't a whim). Foster for breed rescue in the mean time and see if this really is the breed you want to live with without making the commitment of 10 years. (See how much the vet and EVERYTHING bills are for a giant breed- that's a BIG issue.) Meet similar breeds and get a feel for the subtle differences (the two I would say to also look at? Bernese Mountain Dog adn Greater Swiss Mountain Dog- different heritage, similar overall 'look', but a little more energetic- the BMD is the only giant breed I would like to own someday. (Okay, one of three, because I'd also like a Leonberger and a borzoi but that's not really a giant breed, just ridiculously tall).


Thanks for responding. I don't know about waiting for a whole year, because if I wait for a year, I won't be able to adopt a puppy because I'll be in school and I likely won't have the time to devote to a puppy, but I'll just wait and see what the future brings and what my schedual will be like once I do move out. It might not be as hectic as it sounds like it might be. I might only have school three times a week, and work only on the weekdays and volunteer only two or three times a week.

I emailed the Saint Bernard club in my state and will see what they say. Maybe I can get involved with them. What you said about the dog shows...how do I find dog shows that are happening locally? I have no idea how to go about doing that. How do I find a Saint Bernard rescue in my state, or locally? I also know someone who owns a Saint Bernard and has experience with the breed ( someone surrendered a litter of nine month old Bernies to the rescue I volunteer for and she handled the dogs and fostered them), I could talk to her, but she is kind of in the outs with the owner of the rescue at the moment, so I don't know if I could contact her.

Edit: Is the Newfoundland in the list of those dogs similar to the Bernie? There is a Newfoundland rescue in the city I plan to move to.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to pass you this link - it's quite a lot of reading, but it will help you locate a responsible breeder and pick out the BYBs.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/1breeding.php


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Just wanted to pass you this link - it's quite a lot of reading, but it will help you locate a responsible breeder and pick out the BYBs.
> 
> http://www.wonderpuppy.net/1breeding.php



Thank you!


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm going to name some breeds and I want to see if they will be okay together. I don't plan on getting all of these dogs at once. I'm getting the Saint Bernard first and it will be likely the only one I'm buying from a breeder as a puppy. The rest will be rescues later on.

Saint Bernard
Great Dane
Greyhound
Teacup Chihuahua
Teacup Poodle
Husky Mix

I'll likely foster for Great Dane and Greyhound rescues and will probably foster the Chihuahua, Poodle and Husky mix before I adopt them.

This makes it seem bad to buy from a breeder because you've no idea what the temperment of the dog will be and you can't foster the dog beforehand...


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfsong442 said:


> I'm going to name some breeds and I want to see if they will be okay together. I don't plan on getting all of these dogs at once. I'm getting the Saint Bernard first and it will be likely the only one I'm buying from a breeder as a puppy. The rest will be rescues later on.
> 
> Saint Bernard
> Great Dane
> ...


If you purchase a puppy from a REPUTABLE breeder, they will know the temperments of their dogs and put a great amount of effort into pairing their bitch with an appropriate male to acheive a certain temperment. Also, some breeders have older dogs that they kept as show prospects but ended up not showing them that they will sell on a spay/neuter contract.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And as an add on, there is no such thing as a Teacup Poodle or Teacup Chihuahua ;-) Poodles come in three sizes (four over in europe)...Toy, Miniature, and Standard (in Europe they have a size called "dwarf")


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

JenTN said:


> If you purchase a puppy from a REPUTABLE breeder, they will know the temperments of their dogs and put a great amount of effort into pairing their bitch with an appropriate male to acheive a certain temperment. Also, some breeders have older dogs that they kept as show prospects but ended up not showing them that they will sell on a spay/neuter contract.


I didn't know that. It's very good that they do that. So when you buy a puppy, you can request a certain temperment? And if you are going to keep the puppy you buy from a breeder as solely a companion pet or maybe to use for agility (I'd LOVE to try agility one day), they don't tell you that you can't spay or neuter a dog? It would be great if I pay five hundred to nine hundred dollars for a dog and they pay for the spay/neuter, but that isn't likely to happen...



Xeph said:


> And as an add on, there is no such thing as a Teacup Poodle or Teacup Chihuahua ;-) Poodles come in three sizes (four over in europe)...Toy, Miniature, and Standard (in Europe they have a size called "dwarf")


Well, the teeniest, tineyest little chihuahua and poodle...XD


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfsong442 said:


> I didn't know that. It's very good that they do that. So when you buy a puppy, you can request a certain temperment? And if you are going to keep the puppy you buy from a breeder as solely a companion pet or maybe to use for agility (I'd LOVE to try agility one day), they don't tell you that you can't spay or neuter a dog? It would be great if I pay five hundred to nine hundred dollars for a dog and they pay for the spay/neuter, but that isn't likely to happen...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the teeniest, tineyest little chihuahua and poodle...XD


A reputable breeder will breed for the best temperment of the breed, and then can pick out the puppy best for your situation. Unless you are going to show, a breeder will sell the puppy on a spay/neuter contract, meaning it is required that you have your puppy spayed or neutered.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

JenTN said:


> A reputable breeder will breed for the best temperment of the breed, and then can pick out the puppy best for your situation. Unless you are going to show, a breeder will sell the puppy on a spay/neuter contract, meaning it is required that you have your puppy spayed or neutered.


Do they pay for the spay/neuter or do you have to?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

wolfsong442 said:


> Do they pay for the spay/neuter or do you have to?


The buyer pays for the spay/neuter. Another benefit of adopting, most shelters include the spay/neuter in the adoption fee  Bo was vaccinated, microchiped, and neutered, for $100, and he came home w/ a bag of puppy food.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

wolfsong - 

it seems like you've already made your decision (a good one from what it sounds like!), but i just wanted to put my two cents in even though im coming at this a bit late...

I'm 23... I do work, go to school, and volunteer at the same time... and I have a husky (10 months old) and a shepherd/pit mix (1 1/2 yrs), and rent an apartment in the city.

It really depends on what you do for work, and what your school schedule is like...and just how dedicated you want to be.

For me, I go to school four days a week from 9am-noon, then I'm home the rest of the day. I work only on weekends when my roommate is at home, so my dogs are barely ever alone..and I volunteer when I can, keeping the dogs in mind. We have a large gated/fenced courtyard that they play in a few times a day (about 30 minutes each playtime).


Additionally, I run with my husky every day and she's still got huge amounts of energy. Consequently, I've lost 60 pounds since I got her - 20 more to go!  She also goes to the dog park 4-5 times a week, and it's still not enough. Could you handle that? I dont do nearly enough as RBark does with his huskies and I still know I do more than half the dog owners on the planet. 

Something more though - you mentioned you have a cat?.. Had you done any research at all concerning huskies and cats? They have a VERY high prey drive... my husky HATES cats... good luck with that. I know it wont matter right now because you decided to wait, but.... please, please do your research on what breeds are okay with cats. 


btw harrise - your dogs are GORGEOUS!!!

So with that... I'm glad you're waiting a bit and/or considering fostering or getting an adult dog or anything other than getting a husky.... because GOSH I love my girl (Zasha)... but she REALLY is like having a human 2-yr old running around.... only its a 2 year old that loves chewing wicker and leather and vinyl and hates to obey a single command ...and I swear she laughs in my face when I tell her no.... but she's the pup for me  

Namaste

D


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

JenTN said:


> The buyer pays for the spay/neuter. Another benefit of adopting, most shelters include the spay/neuter in the adoption fee  Bo was vaccinated, microchiped, and neutered, for $100, and he came home w/ a bag of puppy food.


Ah. Oh well, if I can dish out nine hundred dollars for a puppy, I can manage to pay for the neuter. The rest of my animals will be adopted, so I don't have to worry about them.






SpudNZasha said:


> wolfsong -
> 
> it seems like you've already made your decision (a good one from what it sounds like!), but i just wanted to put my two cents in even though im coming at this a bit late...
> 
> ...


I am going to get a husky one day. Probably once my schedual settles down and I have the time to devote to one. They are by far my favorite breed, and I couldn't imagine not having one one day.

And don't worry about the cat. I don't plan on taking it with me. When I move, I might get a ferret ( I've ALWAYS wanted one), but if I get the husky and the ferret, I'd keep them apart all the time. I read about their high prey drive XD. I probably won't get any more cats...again...I'm a dog person XD


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> It is a concern. If I'm going to get a dog, I don't want it not to love me. I had enough of going through that with my cat. I know cats and dogs are nothing alike, but I don't think I could stand loving something that will never love me back though.


What are you talking about cats can love you My cat loves me, sometimes it seems a bit too much, well not really (If I leave the apartment without saying goodbye she will meow for me at the door for around 5 minutes). And I love her just as much.

Im in college now, cant get a dog for another 1-3 years (), never had a dog. My concern with me getting a dog is that Lily (my cat) and I wont be as close anymore. It just depends on the individual cats personality. Just like dogs, you dont want a Husky because it is not lovey enough for you. I dont want an Ibizan Hound because they are not lovey enough for me. So I know how you feel about wanting the dog to love you.

This is a great forum with lots of knowledgeable members (as Im sure you have learned).


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> I'm afraid that If I get an older dog, even 2 to 3 years old, that they will never develop the bond with me that, say, a puppy that I have from birth or very soon afterwards.


Haven't finished catching up on reading this thread, but just wanted to comment on this while I was thinking of this. This is totally wrong. In fact, many people will say that an adult shelter dog has an especially close bond to their owner. I'm not sure if it's that they know they were rescued or if it's a relief to have some peace after the craziness of the shelter...all I know is it's a frequent observation. And you know what? I experienced it first hand. It took very little time for me and Max to develop and undeniably deep bond and he was about 3 when I adopted him. It didn't hurt that he already came housetrained and with decent house manners.

One more thing to add, I just saw the post about the breeds you want to have one day. Keep in mind that the "teeniest tiniest" dogs could easily be injured by giant dogs. I know Harrise has a teeny dog with big ones, but then again just yesterday someone started a thread because her Great Dane accidentally injured her 18 lb. cocker spaniel. If you are getting the smallest of the small a misplaced paw could kill. Seriously. And also, I think you mentioned you plan to only rescue and that is great because any breeder who sells "teacup" dogs is a BYB. I think someone mentioned that already so sorry if I'm being redundant here....

Anyway, good luck with your new dog!


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> What are you talking about cats can love you My cat loves me, sometimes it seems a bit too much, well not really (If I leave the apartment without saying goodbye she will meow for me at the door for around 5 minutes). And I love her just as much.
> 
> Im in college now, cant get a dog for another 1-3 years (), never had a dog. My concern with me getting a dog is that Lily (my cat) and I wont be as close anymore. It just depends on the individual cats personality. Just like dogs, you dont want a Husky because it is not lovey enough for you. I dont want an Ibizan Hound because they are not lovey enough for me. So I know how you feel about wanting the dog to love you.
> 
> This is a great forum with lots of knowledgeable members (as Im sure you have learned).



My cat doesn't love me XD My cat doesn't love anyone but himself. In fact, I think he HATES everyone except when he wants food.

Yes, I love the affection that dogs give and I've never met a cat that gave the same kind of affection.




Max'sHuman said:


> Haven't finished catching up on reading this thread, but just wanted to comment on this while I was thinking of this. This is totally wrong. In fact, many people will say that an adult shelter dog has an especially close bond to their owner. I'm not sure if it's that they know they were rescued or if it's a relief to have some peace after the craziness of the shelter...all I know is it's a frequent observation. And you know what? I experienced it first hand. It took very little time for me and Max to develop and undeniably deep bond and he was about 3 when I adopted him. It didn't hurt that he already came housetrained and with decent house manners.
> 
> One more thing to add, I just saw the post about the breeds you want to have one day. Keep in mind that the "teeniest tiniest" dogs could easily be injured by giant dogs. I know Harrise has a teeny dog with big ones, but then again just yesterday someone started a thread because her Great Dane accidentally injured her 18 lb. cocker spaniel. If you are getting the smallest of the small a misplaced paw could kill. Seriously. And also, I think you mentioned you plan to only rescue and that is great because any breeder who sells "teacup" dogs is a BYB. I think someone mentioned that already so sorry if I'm being redundant here....
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your new dog!



Thanks for the concern. Everyone on this forum is amazing. I won't hesitate to adopt an older dog now.

I'll make sure that the giants are gentle with the tinies. That or make sure they aren't running around at the same time. I would hate to know that one of my dogs accidently trampled the other one...

Really? No one mentioned that breeders of tiny dogs were backyard breeders. I was seriously considering buying one from a breeder because I couldn't find any tiny ones on Petfinder, though, there might be some on there in a few years when I get ready.

It's always been my dream to help rescue dogs. In fact, I'd lovelovelove to start up my own rescue one day, but I don't know if it's going to happen.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> My cat doesn't love me XD My cat doesn't love anyone but himself. In fact, I think he HATES everyone except when he wants food.
> 
> Yes, I love the affection that dogs give and I've never met a cat that gave the same kind of affection.


I know some Tonkinese that give dog type affection and Im sure there are rescue/pound kitties that do too. Not trying to get you to get another cat (sounds like you never want another one anyway) I just want you to know that there are a lot of cats that do love their owners and even some cats that love everybody they meet. But it is true they are not the same as dogs. I love cats and dogs and I think they are both great and they have different things to offer people.

Now how long before you can get a dog?


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well don't misunderstand, I think I worded this poorly, some breeds are pretty tiny. It's those that are breeding for these "teacup" sizes or sizes that are below the standard for the dog that you have to watch out for. Say the AKC standard says breed X is supposed to be 8 lbs. That's a pretty small dog, right? Well some breeders advertise 4 lb. Breed X dogs and say they are special or rare or something like that, when really it's just probably a lot of inbreeding and other unsavory practices. So just be aware of these kinds of scams and cretins and you will be fine. I think ethical breeding practices have been discussed to death on this forum and by now you must have an idea of the kinds of things to look for so I won't belabour the point. 

BTW it can be DANG hard to find tiny dogs or small dogs or certain breeds on Petfinder. Why? Because these breeds are so popular the shelter doesn't even have time to list them. They are adopted the same day they are available. So if you want to go the rescue route I recommend stalking your local shelters. Stop by a couple days a week. And while you're at it, if you have time, volunteer. Then you'll get to know the other employees and they'll be able to look out for you, you'll be doing a good deed, it'll be a win-win situation I think.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> I know some Tonkinese that give dog type affection and Im sure there are rescue/pound kitties that do too. Not trying to get you to get another cat (sounds like you never want another one anyway) I just want you to know that there are a lot of cats that do love their owners and even some cats that love everybody they meet. But it is true they are not the same as dogs. I love cats and dogs and I think they are both great and they have different things to offer people.
> 
> Now how long before you can get a dog?



I like cats. I might get another eventually and just train and socialize it better than the one I have now. I would hate to go through this again. XD

I can get a dog definately ( I hope ) within the next year. I need to focus on getting college money and the money to live on my own while I look for a job in the town where my college will be. I haven't yet been accepted, but I'm hopeful that I will be. Anyway, I'm thinking of taking out twenty thousand in student loans so I can rent an apartment for a while while I look for a job, but finding a job that can support a college student with no fallback isn't going to be easy. I'm not looking forward to it at all.



Max'sHuman said:


> Well don't misunderstand, I think I worded this poorly, some breeds are pretty tiny. It's those that are breeding for these "teacup" sizes or sizes that are below the standard for the dog that you have to watch out for. Say the AKC standard says breed X is supposed to be 8 lbs. That's a pretty small dog, right? Well some breeders advertise 4 lb. Breed X dogs and say they are special or rare or something like that, when really it's just probably a lot of inbreeding and other unsavory practices. So just be aware of these kinds of scams and cretins and you will be fine. I think ethical breeding practices have been discussed to death on this forum and by now you must have an idea of the kinds of things to look for so I won't belabour the point.
> 
> BTW it can be DANG hard to find tiny dogs or small dogs or certain breeds on Petfinder. Why? Because these breeds are so popular the shelter doesn't even have time to list them. They are adopted the same day they are available. So if you want to go the rescue route I recommend stalking your local shelters. Stop by a couple days a week. And while you're at it, if you have time, volunteer. Then you'll get to know the other employees and they'll be able to look out for you, you'll be doing a good deed, it'll be a win-win situation I think.



I don't think I could volunteer at a shelter. I already volunteer at a rescue in my area and they've told me pretty bad stories about how the shelter isn't cooperative and how they just believe in killing animals. This has pretty much put me off of the shelter here in town. I don't know what Lafayette's ( the place where I'll be moving to) shelter is like because I haven't spent much time there at all, but I think that I would fall in love with a dog and come back to find it dead the next day. I get attatched easily. Plus, I totally disagree with the shelter's practice of euthanizing dogs if they aren't adopted.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you talking about Lafayette, CA?

You might disagree with shelters that put dogs down if they are not adopted. But if we did not do it, where would all these dogs live? Should the dogs that are not adopted live in 24x36 crate for their entire lives because nobody can take them in, there's not enough volunteers to walk them, and so on?

It's not such a cut and dry answer. There are some things far worse than death, and this is one of them.


----------



## wolfsong442 (Apr 30, 2008)

RBark said:


> Are you talking about Lafayette, CA?
> 
> You might disagree with shelters that put dogs down if they are not adopted. But if we did not do it, where would all these dogs live? Should the dogs that are not adopted live in 24x36 crate for their entire lives because nobody can take them in, there's not enough volunteers to walk them, and so on?
> 
> It's not such a cut and dry answer. There are some things far worse than death, and this is one of them.


No, Lafayette Indiana.

I know without the killing in shelters there would be dangerous overcrowding, but I also know that if there were more no kill shelters, then we wouldn't need to kill anyone. Have you heard of the Best Friends animal sanctuary in Utah? I think it's the largest animal rescue in the states. If there were more of those, there would be room for all of the homeless pets in the country. I know right now, at this point in the world, it's a nessesary evil, but that doesn't mean I have to like it at all.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

wolfsong442 said:


> No, Lafayette Indiana.
> 
> I know without the killing in shelters there would be dangerous overcrowding, but I also know that if there were more no kill shelters, then we wouldn't need to kill anyone. Have you heard of the Best Friends animal sanctuary in Utah? I think it's the largest animal rescue in the states. If there were more of those, there would be room for all of the homeless pets in the country. I know right now, at this point in the world, it's a nessesary evil, but that doesn't mean I have to like it at all.


Yeah nobody likes it. But people help at kill shelters because the more people hands there, the more lives can be saved. 

I wish there was a way to make more sanctuaries, but money, ya know, makes the world go round and round unfortunately


----------

